# reset button on Sekonic L-358?



## MckenzieMontague (Aug 2, 2006)

I have a Sekonic L-358 and I am looking for a way to reset it. I used it outdoors the other day and now I am ready to use it in my studio and its not properly working.  Does anyone know if theres a reset button?


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 2, 2006)

You can download the user's guide from here


----------



## Flash Harry (Aug 3, 2006)

try the mode button till it hits the flash symbol, then set your shutter speed, plug in the sync lead from your lights and bobs your uncle.


----------

